# NBA 2013-14 Thread : All NBA topics & NBA League Pass



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi All, Welcome to the new NBA thread for the new upcoming 2013-14 season.

All topics can be posted hear, about anything basketball.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks Like, Tuesday August 6th 2013 and 6pm ET NBATV, will have a show to release the new 2013-14 NBA Schedule. So for you NBA fans, this will be your first chance to see who is playing who and where and what date, also gives you chance to plan trips if you plan on seeing teams in different cities or whatever.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1724183-2013-14-nba-schedule-release-tv-info-start-time-date-more-for-full-release


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

Will directv continue to carry dual feeds this year? I'm thinking of returning to directv, and, would like to see all the celtics games with their home team announcers, also will i still be able to just set my recordings on channel 630 comcast sportsnet new england like i use to do 3 years ago?(saves me from having to look up the correct league pass channel,because directv would also turn on channel 630 for the games since they had dual feeds.)


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm a Pacer fan and I had LP last year. I was able to watch the games on FS Indiana. I also have the sports pack so I don't know if that allowed me to do that or if that's the way it is with the LP.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

the new schedule has been released, www.nba.com you can check your team's schedule and go from there.

As a sixers fan, we start off with Miami.


----------

